
Microsoft eyeing Yahoo (buyout) deal! - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Report+Microsoft+eyeing+Yahoo+deal/2100-7345_3-6181379.html?tag=nefd.top
======
far33d
losers buying losers. so what. pk has good analysis on this:

<http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/05/04/microsoft_yahoo.html>

------
gyro_robo
Most analysts will probably say, "think of the combined power!"

I'd say: Think of the combined _inertia_.

To further abuse the analogy, it's like two huge masses colliding so now you
need twice the escape velocity. We may never see another product launch from
either company.

------
nickb
"Microsoft and Yahoo in recent months discussed a possible merger of the two
companies or some kind of match-up that would pair their respective strengths,
say people familiar with the situation. But the merger discussions are no
longer active, these people say. The two companies may still explore other
ways of cooperating."

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117827827757492168.html?mod=home_whats_news_us>

This is just some hedge fund manipulating the market by making up a fake story
that press just eats up.

------
mojuba
After all, MS will learn some Lisp by looking at Viaweb sources.

~~~
papersmith
I think Yahoo rewrote Viaweb in C++. The only thing that's still remotely
Lispy about it is that they kept RTML.

~~~
pg
That's pretty Lispy, because RTML is stored on disk as s-expressions. So
rewriting Viaweb in C++ literally meant writing a Lisp interpreter.

~~~
jey
Wow, someone should give Yahoo an award for "Most literal application of
Greenspun's Tenth Rule."

------
gms
Even if it's true, does this really matter? I might be wrong, but to me it
seems that both companies are sliding into irrelevancy anyway.

------
paul
The big winner in this deal would of course be Google. MS/Yahoo will spend
years on integrating and infighting.

------
Tichy
I hope not :-(

------
pg
Another exclusive from the _New York Post_? Why should they know anything?

~~~
gyro_robo
FWIW, The WSJ is reporting on it too:

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117827827757492168.html?mod=home_whats_news_us>

Reuters mentions both stories:
<http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/070504/yahoo_microsoft.html?.v=9>

------
nickb
Let's hope this never materializes :( We're (startups) all screwed if it does.

~~~
whacked_new
Look how well the google/dodgeball, the overture/yahoo, and now flickr/yahoo
did. now think how ms/yahoo will do. big, fat, fat, fat, giant. fat, fat,
fat...

~~~
Sam_Odio
That would actually be good for us. The slower they become, the more nimble us
startups look in comparison.

------
andreyf
WTF?

------
mojuba
If a software giant buys an Internet company, then an Internet giant should
buy a software house. This translates to "Google is eyeing Adobe". Just my 2
eurocents :)

